# ¿ Que bafles dobles para medios recomiendan con amplificador Backstage cs1600?



## VENENO1311 (Nov 8, 2015)

lo usare en modo puente para medios agudos así que serian de 8 ohms cada bafle, pero de que potencia y marca seria la mas conveniente para sacarle su máxima potencia al amplificador  muchas gracias ...


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 9, 2015)

.. hay un detalle, hables de bafles dobles de 8Ω. no existen normalmente en el mercado, casi todos son de 4Ω. haciendo la aclaración. osea que, no podrías usar dos dobles en modo puente con tu amplificador, solo uno, a menos que la uses en modo normal y colocarle uno a cada lado, en ese caso te recomiendo los más económicos de la lista muy resumida, ya que tu amplificador es para los estándares de sonido profesional de hoy en día un poco corto de potencia

hay demasiados modelos marcas, etc

depende del uso (un poco mas específico), y algo muy importante, el presupuesto.

otra cosa....ese amplificador da 940W(8Ω) en puente, supuestamente y 16000w en 4Ω





  bueno, el papel puede con todo
EV,
*TX2152, buenísimo(carísimo)
*ELX215, decente (carito)
http://www.electrovoice.com/product.php?id=1073

JBL,
STX825 *buenísimo(carísimo)
http://www.jblpro.com/www/products/portable-market/stx800-series/stx825
* JRX225,decente ( cuesta un cuarto del anterior, ojo con las distosiones, unidad de brillo débil)
http://www.jblpro.com/www/products/portable-market/jrx200-series/jrx225

rcf,
V45 *buenísimo(carísimo), un poco sobredimensionado(mucho)*
http://www.rcf.it/en_US/products/pro-speaker-systems/vmax/v45

Das,
*Action 215, decente, (carito)*

*http://www.dasaudio.com/p/action-215/
*

soundbarrier
MG-215P, decente, cuidados parecidos al jbl, mas económico
http://www.soundbarrier.com/product-p/mg215p.htm

Sería muy bueno que dijeras exactamente que tpo de uso, y las frecuencias de trabajo, pues yo prefiero construirlos yo mismo, pero eso es otro tema, en especial el presupuesto y lo que quieras que dure

un abrazo.

unos buenos bafes por regla general cuestan mas que su amplificador, pero..... hoy en día, no se sabe


----------



## sergiot (Nov 9, 2015)

Los parlantes medios o medios altos, no necesitan bafle de gran volumen, suelen rondar los 2 a 3 litros, por eso muchos de los medios son de campana cerrada directamente, haciendo de bafle.

Los RM5 de Tonhale con campana abierta necesitan o recomiendan un bafle de 1.8 litros.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 9, 2015)

Hay que aclarar que entiendes por medios agudos, en frecuencia de trabajo (Hz)
si vas a trabajar biamplificado, debes tener definida la frecuencia, para no aconsejarte mal 
un abrazo


----------



## jose monti (Nov 9, 2015)

por que modo puente, si en estéreo tenes mucha mejor calidad de audio. y menos exigencia a tu potencia. no entiendo!!!!!!!
es un clase "ab".. en 2 ohm 810w x2.. y estable. según el fabricante, que mas le podes pedir.??????


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 10, 2015)

Claro que en 4Ω, son 470Wrms, que no es despreciable, pero si depende de la frecuencia que vas usar para esos bafles. vuelvo a la pregunta, a que frecuencia vas a usar los bafles dobles,

teniendo en cuenta lo que dices  que necesitas unos bafles dobles para medios brillos, se supone que tienes bajos activos o amplificados y un crossover activo que separa los bajos de los brillos.

por ejemplo: medios brillos es una definición muy amplia y depende del concepto sonoro y no de una regla general

por ejemplo es común ver sonidos profesionales que usan sistemas de dos vías con  unos bajos frecuenciados cerca a los 200Hz, 

 de ahí en adelante las cabinas dobles hechas con parlantes de rango extendido tipo 12" 0 15" y unos brillos decentes, (que conste que muchos de esos bafles dobles están en capacidad de reproducir bajos de 50Hz facilmente), obvio,  con crossover interno para reproducir el resto de las frecuencias y poder aplicarle al sistema unos decentes niveles de potencia.


normalmente usan la mitad de la potencia para los bajos y el resto para los medios brillos como se les dice vulgarmente, que conste que 200Hz, no es un medio, de hecho algunos les dicen medios bajos(completamente subjetivo)

PD. uno pensaría, "porque desperdician las cabinas dobles usandolas con una frecuencia tan alta?. la respuestas dan para discusiónes, por ejemplo:

- para artistas en vivo, se requiere muy buena definición en frecuencias por encima de esos 200Hz, pues casi todos los instrumentos incluyendo las voces, se ubican arriba de esa frecuencia (diferentes al bajo, percusión, etc), y meterles todo eso y además bajos profundos, hace que bafles incluso de buena calidad presenten distorsiones y se les acorte su vida util.

- otros responden: es lo que hay en el mercado, y los subwoofer(bajos profundos), trabajan bién hasta ahí. 

- otros: los medios normales en campana cerrada de bajo volúmen arrancan muy arriba en la frecuencia (por encima de 1KHz) y los bajos no me dan para trabajar tan arriba sin perder definición.

...etc
un abrazo

PD: pido disculpas por las respuestas tan poco técnicas, pero son producto de la experiencia y la falta de tiempo, para documentación , hay de sobra dentro del foro, incluyendo proyectos completos, realizados a cabalidad


----------



## VENENO1311 (Nov 15, 2015)

buenas tardes gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ya había armado un par de bafles dobles con un crossover pasivo de 3 vías con estos componentes

TW-6700  
"Especificaciones. Tipo: Tweeter Bala Profesional. Potencia: 1500W P. M. P. O. Bobina: de titanio de 2,8"" Impedancia: 4 - 8


BOCINA PROSOUND. MODELO: PE12-400. DIÁMETRO NOMINAL DE LA CANASTA: 12” PULGADAS (304.8 MM). IMPEDANCIA NOMINAL: 8 OHMS. POTENCIA: RMS: 400 WATTS, MÚSICA: 800 WATTS. RESONANCIA: 45 HZ. RANGO DE FRECUENCIA UTILIZABLE: 62 HZ - 4.2 KHZ. SENSIBILIDAD: 99.3 DB. PESO MAGNÉTICO: 80 OZ. ALTURA DEL DOMO: 0.37” PULGADAS (9.53 MM). DIÁMETRO DE LA BOBINA DE VOZ: 3” PULGADAS (76.2 MM). PESO: 6.8 KG.

con el amplificador backstage cs 16000 y filtrando con un crossover behriger cx 2310, estos componentes utilice  en cada bafle tipo meyer doble con un crossover pasivo que trabaja así

GRAVES 100-800 HZ
MEDIOS 2.500-7000 HZ
AGUDOS 8000-15000 HZ

al principio funcionaron perfectamente se escuchaban muy bien pero después de unos meses los tenia tocando a todo lo que daban sin clipear el amplificador y dejaron de sonar solo se escucho el sonido rosa, apague el amplificador espere un momento y volvieron a funcionar otra vez, en otras ocasiones hicieron lo mismo hasta que me daño el tweeter, abrí uno y no se ve quemado ni nada fuera de lo común las bocinas no las daño y el amplificador lo probé con otras bocinas y funciona correctamente, ahora los conecto en modo puente y no suenan igual de potentes como al principio espero me puedan ayudar a dar una solución, es por eso que realice la pregunta para ver que bafles eran los mas recomendables para el amplificador mencionado ya que se me dañaron y aun no se que sea gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------

